# Good Noise Ninja settings?



## Antithesis (Feb 5, 2008)

I just picked up noise ninja, and so far it seems pretty awesome. I have just been tinkering with the settings and I was able to get an ISO 1600 image to look similar to about an ISO 400 image (on a d80 where iso 400 still looks a little noisy), so I'm pretty impressed so far. I just hit 'profile image' and then removed noise and it came out pretty well. It seems like going with a strength over about ~5 starts to lose detail pretty fast. 

What are some tips/tricks that you have found to maximize this application? Is there a good strength:detail ratio that seems to work well?

Thanks.


----------



## Sideburns (Feb 5, 2008)

I usually just auto profile...but sometimes drag a box around a trouble spot as well if it needs it...
I have not tried to do anything fancy with it yet.  It's worked well so far..but then again...your Nikon is a tad bit noisier than my Canon...so...I'm not sure how bad the ISO 1600 is...


----------



## Antithesis (Feb 5, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> I usually just auto profile...but sometimes drag a box around a trouble spot as well if it needs it...
> I have not tried to do anything fancy with it yet.  It's worked well so far..but then again...your Nikon is a tad bit noisier than my Canon...so...I'm not sure how bad the ISO 1600 is...



Yeah, I think I just need to play with it some more. And yes, Nikon's ISO 1600 (atleast on the d80) is pretty horrible.


----------

